# 5 reasons why a guy might still be single



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup definitely "round the block".


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Tsk, tsk, tsk, RC. 

Spyder, doesn't your tummy hurt with all those carrots???


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk, RC.
> 
> Spyder, doesn't your tummy hurt with all those carrots???


I have 170 to go !!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

'Til what?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Yup definitely "round the block".


 
please explain round the block



Joshie said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk, RC.
> 
> 
> Spyder, doesn't your tummy hurt with all those carrots???


where did I go wrong?:shock:



Joshie said:


> 'Til what?


I second the "Til What"?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

joshie said:


> 'til what?


 
*big surprise !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> *big surprise !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
Ok what you going to :win?

since I don't hunt or borrow them and that leaves more for you
Are you gona share?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Are you gona share?


 
I am open to bribes !!!!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I am open to bribes !!!!


Lets see, what could I offer? 

hummm,


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

a foot massage maybe.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> a foot massage maybe.


 
Sorry I don't come cheap !!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Sorry I don't come cheap !!


well how about a personal secretary for a day.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> well how about a personal secretary for a day.


Yup a personal slave will do just nicely ! :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Yup a personal slave will do just nicely ! :lol:


 
Ok, now besides do the housework and cooking what else
would be required.?:lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

ahem ahem.... sorry to disturb your peaceful meeting (between master and slave). What happened if the option is not listed in the list and yet the guy is still single? 

Regards


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Being a bad kisser is also one. It is true that you can totally ruin a relationship over that. I thought i was just being shallow when I lost all interest in someone (but i think he was trying to eat my face...lol) but i was reading somewhere that being a bad kisser wis a huge turnoff.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

*Steps*


*Be kissable*. Use lip balm, especially if your lips tend to get dry and chapped. Soft lips are simply more inviting. Most importantly, nobody wants to kiss someone with bad breath, so carry some breath mints or gum with you, especially when eating garlic or anything that may not make your breath smell pleasant if you’re going out on a date.

*Test the waters*. Pay attention to signals that the other person is into you and is ready for a kiss. Do they brush up against you or frequently enter your personal space with playful, innocent touches? Has the subject of kissing come up in conversation? If you haven’t noticed any of these signals, but the person does seem “into you,” try discreetly and innocently breaking the touch barrier (guys will generally be very receptive to this, many girls might not). The key is to be subtle and to watch the other person’s reaction.
Offer a mint, only after you've just had one. This can let the other person know what's on your mind, unless you offer them mints all the time.
Glance at his or her lips. Don't stare, and don't do this when they're talking about something that's important to them like, "My mom just died.". Don't make strange faces when you do this, they might think something is wrong with them.
Kiss her hand. How does she respond?


*Wait for the right moment*. There’s usually no hurry for a kiss, especially a first kiss with someone, so be patient and wait until the mood is right. Some good times are at a romantic movie after or during an on screen kiss, walking in the moonlight, or during a particularly intimate conversation. Wait until the two of you are alone so that the other person will feel more comfortable and so that nobody will see if your attempt to kiss is rejected. Many girls (and guys) don't want to be asked: they prefer that you be confident enough to take a risk and just go for it. One way to do so is to stop whatever you’re doing and silently look into the person’s eyes for a moment or two. Touch their face, then gently pull him/her toward you for a kiss. If the person pulls away or hesitates at any time, he or she is not ready for a kiss. If this happens, tell them that you want to give them a hug and go for that.

*Approach for the kiss*. Approach slowly and smoothly. Depending on your starting position you may need only to turn your head, or you may need to lean in a bit. You may want to use your hands to gently urge your partner’s body or head into position—you just want to guide his or her movement a little, you don’t want to forcibly move any part of his or her body or hold your partner in an uncomfortable position—but in general you just want to position yourself correctly and let your partner meet you. As you near your partner’s lips, maintain eye contact. You may want to close your eyes after your lips meet to heighten the sensuality of the kiss (and to avoid staring at the pores on his or her face).

*Kiss gently*. There are many kinds of kisses, from quick pecks to sweet, passionate kisses. There’s a time and place for all of these, but your first kiss with someone should be gentle and romantic. Don’t press your mouth onto your partner’s--just let your lips meet--and don’t try to push your tongue into his or her mouth. When your lips meet, pucker them and give a kiss, then smile and pull away a little, keeping your head close to your partner’s. If your partner moves to kiss you back or seems to like it and doesn’t pull away, go in for another kiss, this one a little firmer and longer. Put your hands on their face or around their shoulders.
*Make the kiss the reason for the kiss*. Some people seem to treat kisses as nothing more than a prelude to something else, and will try to quickly move into French kissing or start putting their hands in inappropriate places. Good kissers concentrate on the kiss, and they kiss, at least seemingly, expecting nothing more. Enjoy the experience, and don’t move too fast. _Live in the moment._ You will not kiss as well if your mind is somewhere else. For example, when kissing, try to avoid thoughts like "What is he/she thinking about?", "Do I look good tonight?", or anything else. Don't be too self-conscious, or have ANY thoughts outside the kiss if you can help it. Instead, concentrate on the way the other person's lips feel against yours.



*Tips*


Be polite and patient. Don't _expect_ a kiss on the first date. If you act polite, your partner might go out with you again and then you might get a kiss once he or she is more comfortable with you. That said, as you get a little older, people become more comfortable with kissing and it’s polite to gently try to kiss your partner if your date has gone well. If you don’t, he or she might think you’re not into it. Just keep in mind that trying to kiss someone is not the same as expecting to kiss someone. If your partner isn’t into it, politely respect that.
Experiment. Over time, you’ll want to try a variety of different kisses for different moods and times. Change it up to keep things interesting. For more information read up on how to French Kiss and how to Kiss Passionately.
Learn from your mistakes if you can - sometimes the timing is bad or the approach too forceful - and approach your next opportunity confidently.
Take it slowly the first time, but make sure it doesn't come off as stingy or a friendly peck if you don't want it to. If you want it to be interesting, slowly open your lips a little bit and see what your partner does.
If the first time goes well guys, look her in the eyes a little bit and lean in again. If she liked it, she'll take the lead.
Make sure your hair is out of your face.
Be careful not to bite his lip girls when kissing, unless you know they like it.
Make sure you can tell they want to kiss you, they usually touch your legs or rub your arm up and down. You can tell they want to if do these.
Drink water; other drinks (especially sweet ones) can leave an aftertaste that'll affect your breath, and some drinks (like milk) will linger in a bad way. Also, don't drink anything colored that might leave a ring around your mouth. Nobody wants to kiss a clown.




*Warnings*


Kissing is not supposed to be so aggressive and harsh that it feels like a contest of who can get their tongue the farthest into their partner's mouth. However, in some types of relationships, dominance is fought over during kissing. Keep in mind, though, that these relationships are usually fully developed, and you should not be aggressive during a first kiss.
Don't move to open-mouthed too soon. Take it slowly, and let the other person give you signals.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow Regal you have some experience with women!  hahaha

Nice thanks I'll remember all the "kiss points".

Now just need someone to try all the points on. haha.

Regards


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Jehanzeb, your car is so huge (although a miniature?) and black, I cannot see through the windows. 
In your writing you are a very very nice person.

perhaps an approach to you by a wished special person is so much easier when you open a door or a window, (visualising and imagening can be a key but) perhaps you didn't realise a window of door is closed where another wished it to be open, you need to know just a little how others might experience you,...
Don't get insecure at all, you have many qualitees, courage and taste!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

So in the translation read: get a different haircut; freshen up your looks; change your dressingstyle a little,... 
ride your pony and enjoy!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Do you... have a problem with eye contact? *
No I can look straight and down at the same time, I'd like to think it is some sort of talent. (learned that one in the army)
*Do you... eat like a caveman?
*No, and if someone makes any noise when they eat It is possible i may either get up and leave or flip out on them.*Do you... trim your toenails?* 
I'm very well groomed.
*Do you... order "everything on the side" at a restaurant?* No.
*Do you... assume you're going to strike out? *Nope, there is ALWAYS a chance.​


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

*Do you...have a problem with eye contact?*
- when it comes to ladies i really like, then yes.. atleast until i get to know them better..

*Do you...eat like a caveman?*
*-*well idk what classifies as "eat like a caveman".. my elbows DO stay ontop of the table.. I eat mostly with the shovel method.. I personally dont care if other people around me have a problem with my lack of manners... because if they got a problem then they can leave.. or if they wish, we could always take things outside.

*Your toenails?
-*i hate long toenails, so yes.. YES.. my toenails are well cut.

*Do you... order "everything on the side" at a restaurant?* 
- umm no.. i might order no onions or tomatoes, but other than that.. thats it.

*Do you... assume you're going to strike out?* I sometimes feel like i won't ever find the girl thats right for me, but I am gettin better at not worryin about it.


----------

